# What types of mantids would be legal to own in my state?



## Butterflyhornet (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm thinking of getting African mantids or at least researching them.  Another possibility is marblewing mantids.  There's a supplier overseas that would be interested in shipping some of either species for the cost of shipping.

First off I'd like to know if it is legal to own African Mantids or marblewing mantids in Wisconsin and what kind of permits I would need. Cost of permits is also important.  If it would be too much, then I think I'm better off sticking to researching and finding a supplier closer to my area.  If it isn't legal to won such mantids, then what species would be legal?

I'm looking for something easy for beginners, hardy enough to survive shipping, and something that can tolerate indoor temperatures 68-75 degrees F.

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## dtknow (Oct 27, 2006)

Well for sure you can keep local introduced or native species like the European and Chinese mantids. Big and beautiful. I've never seen the Africans but I don't think they get that much bigger than Chinese mantids.


----------



## sick4x4 (Oct 27, 2006)

do a search with micheal jacobi's name or permits, since there have been many treads on this topic alone....once again its illegal to have inverts from over seas shipped to you in the US.....without permits..so either pm MJ or look for the tread...hope that helps


----------



## Stylopidae (Oct 27, 2006)

It is illegal to own mantids or assassins...search for a thread titled 'Calling out the USDA' for the full debate


----------



## Butterflyhornet (Oct 27, 2006)

alright.  Thanks.  I guess that's good to know I can't have any before I get into a mess.  Kind of a bummer. Does that include native species?  Maybe I can hope some day to find some in the wild to look at and observe, if they can't be kept as pets at all.

Meanwhile I'll look for those thread suggested.


----------



## Stylopidae (Oct 27, 2006)

Butterflyhornet said:


> alright.  Thanks.  I guess that's good to know I can't have any before I get into a mess.  Kind of a bummer. Does that include native species?  Maybe I can hope some day to find some in the wild to look at and observe, if they can't be kept as pets at all.
> 
> Meanwhile I'll look for those thread suggested.


They're still around. If you want, I can dig...just send me a PM.


----------



## Butterflyhornet (Oct 27, 2006)

I think I found the usda one. http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=75953&

I think I'll post that in the forum where the person was offering the mantids.  Sort of a bummer for her anways.  She was trying to get rid of them and being an insect enthusist, I thought I could help her out.  I guess not.

I can see where the USDA are coming from.  That other thread with the post about reading between the lines about banning imported insects to protect imported bees is funny.

Anways, I didn't quite get a clear answer from the thread if the USDA would have an issues if I were to raise and care for native species of mantids.


----------



## sick4x4 (Oct 27, 2006)

some native species are available...there are online retailers of certain breeds as well, though its a real touchy subject:?  as many mantids are considered a pest species...though some are used in agriculture you have to look at what your state considers legal or not..for example its illegal in cali to have a locusts species or a list of other grasshopper species sold in or sold to a resident in cali..yet there are local species of GH you can collect but not breed....each state is different..look under your local entomology dept or fish and game for references to what is or isnt allowed...remember there is some grey areas , soo you have to be specific lol...otherwise they tend to frown on everything!!!:?  dont let them


----------



## Butterflyhornet (Oct 27, 2006)

If anything I can try to contact UWM (Milwaukee), which may or may not be helpful.  I may or may not know someone who worked there in the biology department.  I had a precollege jr. high sort of activity class there and the teacher was very nice.  He let me look at the insect collection and let me have a few of their plants from their greenhouse. One of them is a holly fern and is still alive.

Not that I'm a student of UWM, but if that person is still around, they may or may not be helpful.  Otherwise I can google up native insect species in Wisconsin.

I'm coming up quite dry with my search.  perhaps there aren't native Wisconsin Mantid species or if they are, there's little web info on them.

I'd like to know if owning US native species would be legal?

I was looking at this site that offers us mantids, but I'm not sure if it would be valid.  I don't want to be ripped off.
http://statequarters.20m.com/prayingmantis.html

Any other recommendations?


----------



## jezzy607 (Oct 28, 2006)

I don't believe there are any native mantid species in Wisconsin, although there may be scattered populations of _Stagmomantis carolina_. However I believe the furthest north they may be found are the Chicago suburbs. There are two introduced and established exotic species of mantids found in Wisconsin, they are the "Chinese mantid", _Tenedora aridifolia sinensis_, and the "European mantid" _Mantis religiosa_. All three species are perfectly legal to capture, keep, breed, and sell within the U.S.


----------



## Butterflyhornet (Oct 28, 2006)

I read a Wisconsin DNR site that didn't seem to like the chinese mantid to put it lightly.

But I think Stagmomantis carolina or Mantis religiosa would be fine.  Whichever is bigger and easier to keep. What reliable seller would have those in stock?

I'd like an egg case, ideally around the price range of $20 or less.  It is nearing winter, so I think opting for egg cases would be wiser than looking for hatchlings?  I can either keep it in the fridge or in an enclosed container in the garage until I am ready for them to hatch.


----------



## dtknow (Oct 28, 2006)

I have a Mantis religiosa case stuck to my bookshelf but no idea on the legalities of shipping.


----------



## Butterflyhornet (Oct 28, 2006)

The more I look at Stagmomantis carolina on google, the more I want that species.  Are they easy to care for?  How well would they transport if I was to order an egg case this fall/early winter, or would there be any available?  Though first I need to find a supplier.  The ones recommended on the other thread didn't have this species, only exotics.

If not I can wait until spring.  It'll be a long winter...


----------



## Stylopidae (Oct 30, 2006)

You should be able to order chinese and european mantis cases. These two are still legal to deal.

I will be selling mantis nymphs in the spring.


----------



## Butterflyhornet (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks.  That gives me time to study and prepare a space for them, (as well as convince the mom that having praying mantids as pets is not such a crazy idea. )


----------



## padkison (Oct 31, 2006)

You can order chinese mantid ooths here

Or see my ad in for sale/trade.

Also, check out the Mantidforum.com.  One of the moderators, Rick, has Stagmomantis limbata, which lives in the SW US and is very similar to S. carolina.


----------



## sick4x4 (Oct 31, 2006)

HYMENOPUS CORONATUS "ORCHID MANTID", if you want the higher end mantids http://www.tarantulaspiders.com/pages/pricelist.htm heres a link to a great guy


----------

